# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اطول سؤال بالعالم.. .

## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]اطول سؤال بالعالم.. 

عندي لكم لعبه ميه ميه 



يالله نبي اليوم نلعب لعبه حلوه مره ...

هذه اللعبه راح تكون اطول سؤال بالعالم

يعني انا راح اقول كلمه وحده فقط ويجي العضو اللي بعدي ويقول كلمه وحده وهكذا..

بشرط ان السؤال ماينتهي ... مثل يعني كيف نذهب الى السوق ؟ هذا سؤال منتهي ..

حنا لعبتنا شرطها السؤال ماله نهايه ... ونعتبره أطول سؤال بالعالم ..اوكي 

وعلى فكره ترى (ان - لا-00الخ) تعتبر كلمه .. اللعبه حلوه مره اتمنى ماتخربونها .. اوكيك

يالله نبــــــــــــــــــــــــــدأ ،،،

س / كيف يمكن ...............................................؟ 


 فـــ ـ ـ روته.. (5)(5)[/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

يكون ................

(5)(5)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
كيف يمكن  يكون  ذالك.. ؟. 

 اتمنى انكم تنسخون السؤاال بعدين تكملون طيب.. (5)(5)
 فـ ـروته[/ALIGN]..

----------


## المتحير

كيف يمكن يكون ذالك الحيوان..؟

----------


## علوكه

_كيف يمكن يكون ذلك الحيوان الذي؟_

----------


## king of love

_كيف يمكن يكون ذلك الحيوان الذي فيه .................
_

----------


## مضراوي

*كيف يمكن يكون ذلك الحيوان الذي فيه من .................*

----------

